# Royal Scottish National Hospital



## communist daughter (Apr 19, 2008)

Heres a few pictures from my recent visit.







Its easily spottable from the road and is frequented by dog walkers who are happy to give you the history of the place. Apparently it was a local stately home before it was a hospital. 






From what i could gather, the local chavs were pulling down walls with ropes on a regular basis. 






There has also been a recent arson attack.































The site is fairly big, theres still a ton of greenhouses and a stable block plus some other small buildings to explore. Its a lovely place anyway! 






Larbert house is just down the road too.


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 19, 2008)

Good work, these are the first pictures I've seen from inside here. This is my local asylum but I thought they were just shells, so there might be a little bus journey soon...


----------



## communist daughter (Apr 19, 2008)

its definitely worth a visit, theres not much left inside and its fairly unstable but otherwise it has some interesting features and the site is quite beautiful.


----------



## Pete (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Communist Daughter. I've not visited this place, and only seen old images really. Thought a couple might be of interest for comparison - the amount of devastation is incredible. The pics and info are from Guthrie Hutton's 'The Royal Scottish National Hospital - 140 years'

Larbert house - as you say, it was a private residence and after 1927 became a home for 36 fee paying patients of the institution. 






communist daughter said:


>


The RSNH's Industrial Colony was constructed within the grounds - i'm not sure what has become of this?




The admin and entrance block for the original 1860's hospital (Scottish National Institution) later called the Skye block?






communist daughter said:


>


Pete


----------



## boxerheaven (Apr 19, 2008)

nice photos must have been lovely once, whats going to happen to it now ?


----------



## communist daughter (Apr 19, 2008)

Pete said:


> Thanks for the pics Communist Daughter. I've not visited this place, and only seen old images really. Thought a couple might be of interest for comparison - the amount of devastation is incredible. The pics and info are from Guthrie Hutton's 'The Royal Scottish National Hospital - 140 years'
> 
> Larbert house - as you say, it was a private residence and after 1927 became a home for 36 fee paying patients of the institution.
> 
> ...



thanks for the history its lovely to see the old photos! as far as i can tell the industrial colony is mostly gone although there were some farming buildings and many old greenhouses on site so i guess that could have been part of it.


----------



## communist daughter (Apr 19, 2008)

boxerheaven said:


> nice photos must have been lovely once, whats going to happen to it now ?



as far as i can tell it will be reused as part of the new hospital that is being built next to it. They wanted to use it as part of a mental health unit i think. Its listed and it should be saved, although its a shame it couldnt have happened before it was so badly damaged.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 19, 2008)

Like Cuban, I don't think I've seen photos of the interior before. The Larbert neds must be pretty extreme if they're using ropes to haul down walls! Anyhow, interesting history and good to see photos of it as it is today, even though current state of the place is "well wrecked".


----------



## communist daughter (Apr 19, 2008)

wolfism said:


> Like Cuban, I don't think I've seen photos of the interior before. The Larbert neds must be pretty extreme if they're using ropes to haul down walls! Anyhow, interesting history and good to see photos of it as it is today, even though current state of the place is "well wrecked".




probably cos its pretty scary inside! i tried to climb in a window and pulled the supporting stone lintel off in my hand, was pretty terrifying....i moved away from the window veeeeery quickly.

and yeah they must be pretty bored too! Its not really a normal pastime, amateur demolition....


----------



## Flaxington (Apr 23, 2008)

the admin block is fantastic

it looks like Castle Duckula


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

Fabulous photos, CD, especially the exterior shots. Looks like it was once a beautiful building...still is in a deteriorated way!


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 27, 2008)

Inspired by Communist Daughter's report I decided to check out Bellsdyke's sister asylum down the road from it - The Royal Scottish National Hospital. The RSNH was established in 1864 and called the Scottish National Institution for the Education of Imbecile Children. It was a residential school and hospital for young people who had learning disabilities, once they reached 18yo they were sent to Bellsdyke asylum. In 1948 it was taken over by the NHS and closed its doors in 2002 once it was replaced by a smaller RSNH.


Larbert House was built in 1800 as a country house and was acquired by the NHS as a second part of the RSNH in 1925. The building became derelict in 1997 and was gutted by fire on Hogmanay 2006. It took the fire brigade two days to put the fire out. B-listed:





Main entrance.





Walnut panelling.




















Would've once been a very grand room.





Many columns throughout the building.





The conservatory.





A sitting room...



































Hair salon.















Walk the plank.





An upstairs room.





Kitchen and wash room.





Stables.





Walled garden.





This is the original building of the RSNH was called Skye block and was built in 1860 in a French gothic style. The building became vacant in 1989 and has sat empty ever since, B-listed:





The private house next to Skye block, built in 1862 and vacated in 1989. A-listed:


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 28, 2008)

my god what stunning buildings!!! Why aren't they been converted already (well the time was 2-4yrs back), made out of good quality stone, built solidily, just need a roof and interior stripped back. but suppose nasty cheap 38p breeze blocks are what they use nowadays 


looks like the enterance pavilion of the RVnS (?) was deliberatly knocked down!!! them things don't fall down by themselves.


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks pritty cool, I don't think I've seen this place before, shame most of it is gone, it looks quite interseting


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent photos, Cuban. Love the sitting room and the walled garden. Such beautiful buildings.


----------



## Donna Dee (Apr 30, 2008)

*RSNH / Larbert House*

Sad to see the building in such disrepair. I worked in Larbert House in the 1980's and it was stunning. The fireplace as you walked in the main doos was truly spectacular, as were some of the stories of the family who lived there, and of the "Grey Lady" who haunted there..............................


----------



## communist daughter (May 4, 2008)

Cuban B. said:


> Inspired by Communist Daughter's report I decided to check out Bellsdyke's sister asylum down the road from it - The Royal Scottish National Hospital. The RSNH was established in 1864 and called the Scottish National Institution for the Education of Imbecile Children. It was a residential school and hospital for young people who had learning disabilities, once they reached 18yo they were sent to Bellsdyke asylum. In 1948 it was taken over by the NHS and closed its doors in 2002 once it was replaced by a smaller RSNH.
> 
> 
> Larbert House was built in 1800 as a country house and was acquired by the NHS as a second part of the RSNH in 1925. The building became derelict in 1997 and was gutted by fire on Hogmanay 2006. It took the fire brigade two days to put the fire out. B-listed:
> ...



gorgeous pictures! put mine to shame, you got round so much more than me. Well done anyway, those are inspirational...


----------



## 20vturbo (May 7, 2008)

rumour has it,that the larbert neds were paid to burn it,oh and they come from the valley.


----------



## lost (May 8, 2008)

The hair salon looks intact! This place would have been stunning 10 years ago I bet.


----------



## delryan (Jun 27, 2008)

*Out of interest*

Hi,
What a fantastic site! I stumbled accross it whilst looking for information on old hospitals, the reason being that I have been a nurse for over 30 yrs and began my career in the RSNH.

It is very sad to see such a grand and vibrant building as Larbert House reduced to this. It was a truly stunning building and was full of surprises and secret passages!

I also worked in St Lawrences Hospital in Surrey which has disappeared and Leytonstone House Hospital in London which is now a Tesco!

Larbert House was part of a massive hospital complex which housed 1200 patients in the mid seventies. It was divided into Villas and wards depending on the needs of the clients and was split into an adult and juvenile hospital. The Juvenile was on Bellsdyke Rd.

The building which someone has referred to as Skye was, if my memory serves me right, the main admin block for the Juvenile and Skye block was a huge long buiulding with verandaha which ran behind.

From what I understand, a new general hospital which will replace both Falkirk Royal and Stirling Royal is currently being built on the site and there are, at present, no plans to use any of the originsal buildings.

Mike


----------



## fire*fly (Jun 27, 2008)

these pictures are fab


----------



## northseawidow (Jun 27, 2008)

fab pics and what a tragic ending for what was once a beautiful building. I acquired a qualified nurses badge from this hospital and its in much better condition than this very sad building. It was great to see the photos - thank you


----------



## smileysal (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful building it was when it was a house, and when it was first a hospital. Can't believe the dreadful state of the buildings that are left there now. What on earth were they thinking, leaving it to deteriorate into that condition?

Cheers guys and girls, it truly is a gorgeous building. Gorgeous pics from everyone.

 Sal


----------



## marked-man (Jun 30, 2008)

There is also a book on the Hospital.

" The Royal Scottish National Hospital 140 years" by Guthrie Hutton, 96 pages


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 30, 2008)

It sure is a waste of a fine building 
Even so, looks like there's a few original features inside to give a glimpse of it's former glory. Thanks for sharing CD, CB. Good comparison pics as well Pete 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 28, 2008)

communist daughter said:


>



That's a sinister looking pic with the birds circling overhead!


----------



## Cuban B. (Nov 30, 2008)

Skye Block:





Stairs down from the loft















Old iron framed beds and hay filled mattresses















The back of a piano that's been converted into a board for the window...





Falkirk council has put in a submission for the 'B' listed Skye block, and 'A' listed Private house at the RSNH to be demolished


----------

